
$1B Funding for India's Swiggy - vikiomega9
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/tencent-joins-naspers-in-a-1-billion-funding-for-india-s-swiggy
======
samstave
SO basically, they are investing $1B in the Dabba Walla industry:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/273954/how-4-000-men...](https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/273954/how-4-000-men-
hand-deliver-175-000-lunches-around-mumbai-in-1-day/)

Where the avg income of a Dabba Walla seems to be ~$975/year

